# My first copper rose



## Janderso (Nov 28, 2021)

I used .033” sheet. Too thick!
I’m happy with it for my first attempt.


----------



## jwmay (Nov 28, 2021)

I think that's great!


----------



## tjb (Nov 28, 2021)

Very nice!  My wife is a certified, card-carrying Master Gardener.  Wait'll I tell her you can grow copper ones!  Did you start from seeds or a cutting?


----------



## benmychree (Nov 28, 2021)

Nice, Jeff!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 28, 2021)

My wife says you could sell those. 
I replied "not at a profit".

Very nice!


----------



## f350ca (Nov 28, 2021)

My first too.
Hammered it out of copper pipe, just looked it up, 0.028 thick.



They age nicely

Greg


----------



## benmychree (Nov 28, 2021)

I have a friend who does that sort of work in steel, a real artist, and he does make it pay.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 29, 2021)

fantastic work Jeff!


----------



## Technical Ted (Nov 29, 2021)

Nice!

Ted


----------

